# Max. Temperature that Goldfish can tolerate without stress?



## Spud (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello

Currently the temp in my 10 gallon tank is 74 F. 

I took my Goldfish out of the main tank (55 gallon) and put them in the old 10 gallon because they have Ick. To help get rid of the Ick, I need to turn the temperature. up. The guy at the local Aquarium store told me he has had his Goldfish in 89 F water.

How high can I go with the water temperature without causing stress? I have a heater but it is not turned all the way up. 

Thanks


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

10°C - 24°C (50°F -75°F) is ok. If the water is under 15°C (59°F) they stop eating. More demanding species (oranda, veiltail, black moor, etc) need temperatures of 18°C – 26°C (64°F - 78°F), otherwise they will die.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Iwould not go over 82 degrees. Keep it at a steady temp while treating.


----------



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

the water temperature for goldfish can range between 4-30 degrees Celsius, but they like it best between 20-23 degrees Celsius.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

I was going to start a new thread on this topic, but it seems it would be just as appropriate in this existing one...although my question has more to do with the lowest temperature these fish can handle and what their range should be (in Fareinheit)...

Although we live on the West Coast of the U.S., we are experiencing a wicked blast of cold, even for us who are East Coast transplants and are used to frigid weather. Our house has been pretty chilly, and although we are using our central heating, I have noticed that our tank water remains pretty cold -- what is the absolute lowest fancy varities of goldfish can tolerate in terms of Farenheit temperature? Is it true what one member said above about delicate species like Orandas and such actually dying due to low temps?


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

ClinicaTerra said:


> I was going to start a new thread on this topic, but it seems it would be just as appropriate in this existing one...although my question has more to do with the lowest temperature these fish can handle and what their range should be (in Fareinheit)...
> 
> Although we live on the West Coast of the U.S., we are experiencing a wicked blast of cold, even for us who are East Coast transplants and are used to frigid weather. Our house has been pretty chilly, and although we are using our central heating, I have noticed that our tank water remains pretty cold -- what is the absolute lowest fancy varities of goldfish can tolerate in terms of Farenheit temperature? Is it true what one member said above about delicate species like Orandas and such actually dying due to low temps?


From all I have read, as long as the temp stays above freezing, and then gradually is raised you should not have any problems.I have never heard that just one type of fish would die from lower temps.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

J-Pond said:


> From all I have read, as long as the temp stays above freezing, and then gradually is raised you should not have any problems.I have never heard that just one type of fish would die from lower temps.


Thanks J. Our water has been hovering around 58 or maybe a couple of degrees lower or higher; is this okay for goldies?


----------



## tangerineCow (Jul 29, 2010)

During the summer, despite my best efforts, my main tank hit 85 degrees for at least a week. It didn't harm my fish. Fancies typically do better in a slightly higher temp than commons, and goldfish tolerate a wide range of temperatures, despite being cold water fish. Still, you should be able to treat ich without raising your temp quite so high. One of the common causes of ich is poor water quality, so you really should test if you haven't already. Specifically, test your nitrate level, although ammonia and nitrite will also be helpful. Do regular water changes and use a medication specifically made for ich. You shouldn't need to drastically raise the temperature to eradicate ich. Remember that the less stress on an ill fish the better. Hope this helps!


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Actually, I think I read the thermometer wrong -- I believe the temp has been hovering at 68 or so...


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

ClinicaTerra said:


> Thanks J. Our water has been hovering around 58 or maybe a couple of degrees lower or higher; is this okay for goldies?


This should be OK, like I said just make sure when the temps go up it's gradually, and not a sudden change. Personally I would look into getting a heater, just to kind of keep the temps stable. 
Just read your next reply, 68 is much better, still needs to be a graduall raising of the temps.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

J-Pond said:


> This should be OK, like I said just make sure when the temps go up it's gradually, and not a sudden change. Personally I would look into getting a heater, just to kind of keep the temps stable.
> Just read your next reply, 68 is much better, still needs to be a graduall raising of the temps.


I do have a heater; I was using it initially to treat a misdiagnosis of Ich on one of the fantails, but then we removed it when it ended up being just a wen growth sign -- I was under the assumption that being known as "coldwater" fish, the goldies were okay with room temperature water...

Further, I don't believe we're experiencing any great fluxuations in temp in this room -- the tank has been hovering around 68, give or take a few degrees maybe...*c/p*


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

They absolutley can live at room temprature. Most people don't have heaters in goldies tanks unless treating an illness, or as in my case, "old house bad windows" so I keep one just to keep temp at 72F.
Your temp of 68 should be fine, and if it fluxuates a few here and there it should be no problem.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Glad I could help!


----------

